# Olor Fuerte Robusto Cigar Review - very passable



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a five (5) pack of these from Famous because I had heard they were a pretty good cigar, then I started to read the reviews about them by s...

Read the full review here: Olor Fuerte Robusto Cigar Review - very passable


----------

